# Great Stuff Expanding Foam - WHICH ONE?



## MonsterBride13 (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey - i am on the Home Depot Website - which kind of Great Stuff Expanding Foam do you use to make things?


Great Stuff
Window & Door Foam Insullation 16 Oz. Blue Can

or

Great Stuff
Gap & Cracks Foam Insulation 16 Oz. Red Can

or

Great Stuff
Big Gap Foam Insullation 16 Oz. Black Can


http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...ID=ccceadcmejdlmdkcgelceffdfgidgkg.0&MID=9876

True love is like ghosts, which everyone talks about but few have seen. 
--Anonymous


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

Any of them are good. Big gap one expands more but is similar to the red can.

The window and door one compresses. That way when you fill in your sills and jams the expanding foam won't expand the sills and jams thus sealing your windows and doors shut. The other two (Red and Black) will expand as much as it can, pushing most things out of it's way.

If your filling a loose form go with the blue can, if it's a firm form (firm enough that the foam won't deform it) then go with either Red or Black.


----------



## MonsterBride13 (Oct 22, 2003)

thank you - and any of them once its dry you can like chip or cut with exactos to form better?? 

and then paint? do you use regualr like acrylics?

sorry! i know nohting about it!!!! and i have my first party this year!

True love is like ghosts, which everyone talks about but few have seen. 
--Anonymous


----------



## jglo89 (Jul 8, 2004)

Here is an awesome foaming insulation prop http://www.halloweenforum.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2848

Check out our prop site to our new haunted attraction.
http://members.acsworld.net/forestoffear


----------



## RI Demon (Jun 16, 2011)

What. Best way to make a chest an make it look. Good


----------



## Breaker Mahoney (Oct 13, 2009)

I was using the red can of Great Stuff today. I think that I have come to the conclusion that the generic brand they sell at Menards dries quicker and is easier to work with overall. It does not expand as much, but I bought the last batch two for four dollars.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

If you go to the garden section with the pond stuff there is expanding foam that is black. Granted it's about 12 bucks a can. 

But if you factor in painting, retouching dings and dents to hide the exposed orange it's worth it.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

AND DO NOT GET IT ON YOUR SKIN!!
or clothes you like, or your deck or porch... basically it's an unholy mess to clean up after and will NOT come off of skin - it has to wear off, and takes a good week or two. 

Wear old clothes, gloves (I use medical gloves), put down something like cardboard or a tarp or something until you get the hang of it.


----------



## LastHouse (Mar 8, 2011)

Acetone will remove "Great Stuff Foam" from anything but clothing... What kind of chest are you looking to make?


----------

